# Passwörter auslesen



## funsurfer (28. Feb. 2011)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich bin zwar schon einige Zeit passiver Forums-Nutz(nies)er, und habe auch schon einige durch euch lösen können.
Nun habe ich allerdings ein Problem, das etwas schwieriger ist.

Die Kennwörter der Kundendaten werden ja in der MySQL datenbank verschlüsselt gespeichert. Nun wäre es aber gut, wenn man Das Kennwort nicht nur überschreiben kann, sondern auch evtl. auch mal auslesen kann.
Gibt es dafür eine Schnittstelle im IPSConfig 3 ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

LG


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2011)

Passworte werden aus Sicherheitsgründen im Linux standardformat Crypt inkl. salt gespeichert. Crypt ist ein einweg hash Verfahren, es ist also nicht umkehrbar und somit lassen sich auch keine Passworte auslesen. Das hat also nichts mit ispconfig Schnittslellen zu tun, sondern ist unter Linux immer so.


----------



## funsurfer (28. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Danke für die Antwort.

Dass es so ist ist mir bewusst, kann ich das Passwort anders in der DB speichern?
Ich weiß, sicherheitstechnisch gefällt mir das auch nicht...
gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit als die Passwörter in einer Liste oder einer eigenen Datenbank zu haben?

LG


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2011)

> Dass es so ist ist mir bewusst, kann ich das Passwort anders in der DB speichern?


Nein. Das wäre auch eine riesige Sicherheitslücke, da User dazu tendieren das gleiche Passwort für diverse Dienste zu nutzen.


----------



## funsurfer (22. März 2011)

Hm...

Auch das ist mir bewusst. Das Problem ist nur, dass z.b. ein Kunde bei uns anruft, um sein Passwort zu erfragen. Es gibt bei uns ein hinterlegtes Sicherheitskennwort, und damit kann ich dem Kunden sein jetziges Kennwort mitteilen. Das ist ja z.b. bei Freemailern, oder der Telekom so.
Ich kann einem Teil der Kunden das Kennwort leider nicht so einfach zurücksetzen, da einige dann auf 4 oder 5 Geräten das Kennwort neu eingeben müssten. Und das ist denen oft nur schwer beizubringen 
Deshalb wüdre ich auch diese Funktion benötigen.

Danke im Voraus & LG


----------



## hahni (24. März 2011)

Wenn du die Kennworte vorher hier erzeugt hast (oder ein anderer Benutzer), dann sind die gespeichert und lassen sich daher wieder zurückwandeln: http://www.md5decrypter.com.


----------



## mare (25. März 2011)

Zitat von hahni:


> Wenn du die Kennworte vorher hier erzeugt hast (oder ein anderer Benutzer), dann sind die gespeichert und lassen sich daher wieder zurückwandeln: http://www.md5decrypter.com.


Wenn es md5 ist vielleicht aber bei 



			
				Zitat von Till:
			
		

> Crypt inkl. salt


 wird das wohl nichts .


----------



## hahni (25. März 2011)

Verstehe.


----------

